
Ask HN: Alternative Platforms for Developer Work? - devchris10
Excluding app stores or freelance&#x2F;contracting marketplaces, are there any other platforms for developers&#x2F;technical people to build &quot;one-off&quot; applications or prototypes for pay?<p>Billing would ideally not be hourly but a flat rate for the entire project by a certain deadline.
======
wizzerking
I have been approached on Linkedin.com twice I often got work through
upwork.com before COVID-19, but now not so much

